# Madox Medica DNP



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Has anyone had a crack at these yet? Just started my cut using simple Test P and Anavar cycle after running the DNP at 250mg per day for 2 weeks, and it did it's job. I'm not one to weigh myself but I lost about 11lbs by day 21. Did a quick search but bugger all results. Will be getting some Madox T3 next week or if that falls through, some pharma T3, so if anyone's had any experience using that, would be grateful to hear some feedback before I drop a bomb on my spring cycle. If anyone's interested, will be starting a log at the end of this month, detailing prep for my first comp.

If this is in wrong forum, my mistake, wasn't too sure whether to post it here or the steroid section.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

JankyClown said:


> Has anyone had a crack at these yet? Just started my cut using simple Test P and Anavar cycle after running the DNP at 250mg per day for 2 weeks, and it did it's job. I'm not one to weigh myself but I lost about 11lbs by day 21. Did a quick search but bugger all results. Will be getting some Madox T3 next week or if that falls through, some pharma T3, so if anyone's had any experience using that, would be grateful to hear some feedback before I drop a bomb on my spring cycle. If anyone's interested, will be starting a log at the end of this month, detailing prep for my first comp.
> 
> If this is in wrong forum, my mistake, wasn't too sure whether to post it here or the steroid section.


Ok mate,iv also taken del yest of the madox medica 250mg dnp an there superdrol...

Yea there's not much on net about it,but I found on eroids a few reports saying good reports..


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Dee11 said:


> Ok mate,iv also taken del yest of the madox medica 250mg dnp an there superdrol...
> 
> Yea there's not much on net about it,but I found on eroids a few reports saying good reports..


Is that Celta Sdrol? If so keep me updated on your progress with it mate. Very interested in finding a good Sdrol source.

I read the same, which is what made me take the plunge. Fair to say I'm impressed, which is why I came on here looking for some threads on the stuff, but couldn't find any :s

What dose and how long are you running it for? Are you using any aas with it?


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

JankyClown said:


> Is that Celta Sdrol? If so keep me updated on your progress with it mate. Very interested in finding a good Sdrol source.
> 
> I read the same, which is what made me take the plunge. Fair to say I'm impressed, which is why I came on here looking for some threads on the stuff, but couldn't find any :s
> 
> What dose and how long are you running it for? Are you using any aas with it?


Iv only took del so not starting til tues... Now with that colder weather gonna start on 250mg 7am in try 4 weeks with the odd sat off.. Then run test and tbol for 10 weeks before my hols..don't no weither to use the sdrol 20-30mg daily for 4 weeks at start as I'm only eating 2500 cals 100-150 carbs... I think from reading sdrol better with high carbs.. Maybe someone can let me no..


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Dee11 said:


> Iv only took del so not starting til tues... Now with that colder weather gonna start on 250mg 7am in try 4 weeks with the odd sat off.. Then run test and tbol for 10 weeks before my hols..don't no weither to use the sdrol 20-30mg daily for 4 weeks at start as I'm only eating 2500 cals 100-150 carbs... I think from reading sdrol better with high carbs.. Maybe someone can let me no..


No idea about relationship between carbs and sdrol mate, might want to make a thread on it in the steroid section.

I opted out of using aas during dnp as I thought the dnp would be a hinderance to whatever potential the test p and anavar carries. I thought I might as well stick to one thing at a time, rather than do a typical recomp. Have you used aas on dnp before? If so, any comments? Only thing stopping me from going down that route is I don't want to waste the gear.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

JankyClown said:


> Has anyone had a crack at these yet? Just started my cut using simple Test P and Anavar cycle after running the DNP at 250mg per day for 2 weeks, and it did it's job. I'm not one to weigh myself but I lost about 11lbs by day 21. Did a quick search but bugger all results. Will be getting some Madox T3 next week or if that falls through, some pharma T3, so if anyone's had any experience using that, would be grateful to hear some feedback before I drop a bomb on my spring cycle. If anyone's interested, will be starting a log at the end of this month, detailing prep for my first comp.
> 
> If this is in wrong forum, my mistake, wasn't too sure whether to post it here or the steroid section.


I ordered one DNP, will arrive in 10 days aprox. Do you ordered one?


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> I ordered one DNP, will arrive in 10 days aprox. Do you ordered one?


I've ordered for madox dnp a few times now mate over the past weeks. I like to stock up with all my gear lmao, esp when I can find them on offer/sale.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

any diff between this and the yellow magic off dh ?

stronger ? weaker?

not heard many comments since yellow magic was introduced but supposedly same raws used


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> any diff between this and the yellow magic off dh ?
> 
> stronger ? weaker?
> 
> not heard many comments since yellow magic was introduced but supposedly same raws used


same raws? where'd you read that too? interesting thought.

I've not tried dh's ym, but I did have some of his stuff back in jan/feb 2013. Might be because that was so long ago, but I prefer the dnp I'm using now from madox.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

JankyClown said:


> same raws? where'd you read that too? interesting thought.
> 
> I've not tried dh's ym, but I did have some of his stuff back in jan/feb 2013. Might be because that was so long ago, but I prefer the dnp I'm using now from madox.


No mate i mean dh said to me that the yellow magic was from the raws where he was making his dnp from so there would be no diff between dh dnp and yellow magic

never heard of madox so will be interested

no dnp has come close to what k*on* was doing but that was well overdosed 100mg tabs felt like 250mg -crazy


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Im on the yellow magic now. I have a unopened tub and a 3 quarters full tub of k*on* still.


----------

